# αξιότιμοι ή αξιότιμες



## galaxy (Jul 3, 2008)

Ποια προσφώνηση είναι σωστή;

Αξιότιμ*ες* κυρίες και κύριοι ή αξιότιμ*οι* κυρίες και κύριοι;

Το επίθετο με ποιο ουσιαστικό συμφωνεί; Έχω συναντήσει και τις δύο εκδοχές.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2008)

Επειδή το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο είναι πολύ προβληματικό γενικότερα, θα σου πρότεινα «αξιότιμες κυρίες και αξιότιμοι κύριοι». Έτσι, δεν αφήνεις κανέναν παραπονεμένο και είσαι και σίγουρη ότι είναι γραμματικά σωστό.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2008)

Εγώ νομίζω το πρώτο.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 3, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω με την palavra. Αλλά αν πρέπει να διαλέξεις μεταξύ των δύο που αναφέρεις, θα έβαζα το αρσενικό, δλδ "αξιότιμοι κυρίες και κύριοι...".


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Το «αξιότιμοι» στο «αξιότιμοι κυρίες και κύριοι» δεν είναι αρσενικό αλλά καθαρευουσιάνικη βολή, επειδή είναι ερμαφρόδιτο, και αρσενικό και θηλυκό στην καθαρεύουσα. Θα λέγαμε όμως «καλοί κυρίες και κύριοι»;

Αξιότιμες κυρίες και αξιότιμοι κύριοι.

Ή ακόμα καλύτερα: αξιολάτρευτες κυρίες και αξιότιμοι κύριοι. Ή το βεγγικό: Καλοί μου άνθρωποι!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2008)

Τώρα εγώ ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω.

Είναι λάθος το "αξιότιμες κυρίες και κύριοι";


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα λέγαμε όμως «καλοί κυρίες και κύριοι»;


Αν όμως πούμε: «*Αγαπητοί μου κυρίες και κύριοι*» δεν είναι σαν να υπάρχει ένα αόρατο κόμμα, μια μικρή παύση (χάρη στο εγκλιτικό "μου"), που δεν αφήνει το αφτί να επαναστατήσει για την αναντιστοιχία στο γένος επιθέτου κι ουσιαστικού;


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι λάθος το "αξιότιμες κυρίες και κύριοι";


Δίνει την εντύπωση ότι οι κύριοι είναι σκέτοι κύριοι και υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες για το αξιότιμόν τους. Ίσως μόνο στους κακοπροαίρετους και τους διυλίζοντες τους κώνωπες. Αλλά στις μέρες μας καλό είναι να ξεκαθαρίζεις τα πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Αν όμως πούμε: «*Αγαπητοί μου κυρίες και κύριοι*»...


Περίπου σαν το: Σεβασμιότατε, κυρίες και κύριοι. :)
Όταν μπορείς να ξεφύγεις από τα καθιερωμένα, μπορείς να γίνεις πολύ δημιουργικότερος, με κάτι περισσότερο από ένα αιωρούμενο κόμμα.


----------

